
Sleep Sort - azhenley
https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Sleep_sort
======
zenmaster10665
Can't think of any practical utility... But it's a cool idea.

~~~
gus_massa
As a side effect, when N is big, it is a test that the threads/events/whatever
scheduler of your favorite language is not quadratic.

